
Ask HN: What are some good gift ideas for this holiday season? - mattgmg
It&#x27;s that time of year again for many people... to prepare a gift list of things you want and solicit ideas to buy for others!<p>I realized that I am most excited these days by the type of things that other HN readers might be: tech gadgets, software subscriptions, DIY kits, books on  technical topics, you know what I mean :D<p>So, what are you all hoping to get for the holidays?
======
andrew_r2r
A while ago a built a little website in my spare time to help make lists like
these.

Here is my personal list if its of interest to you:
[https://iwantdis.com/collections/jbZbqeUX](https://iwantdis.com/collections/jbZbqeUX)

~~~
mattgmg
Very pretty site, I like it! Nice stuff, you have good taste :)

------
arkitaip
We don't gift adults in my family, only the kids, and it's a relief because it
tends to get expensive for even small items for a large number of people, and
you rarely get anything you really want.

~~~
mattgmg
That's totally true about the cost, good call. However, I can at least address
the "rarely get anything you want" problem if I figure out some very specific
ideas to request by asking here ;)

